# Converting .mov to .wmv



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a Kodak camera that takes short videos in a .mov format. I'd like to convert them to .wmv so I can use them in Windows Movie Maker. ( I have Windows Vista.)
This is just playing around at this point so I'm looking for a free converter program. 
I found a couple through Google:
http://www.nchsoftware.com/prism/index.html?gclid=CIei7dXy26kCFQvKKgodhRptXw

and:

http://www.winxdvd.com/mov-to-wmv/

I'm wondering if anyone has used either of these products, dealt with the companies, or even have any other recommendations.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Never heard of any of those programs... I always use handbrake. Works great and will convert anything to anything! :thumbup:
http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php

Also to play files check out VLC 
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Let me know if there is anything else I can help with!


----------

